# Trying to transfer website to new server



## kdouble (Jun 4, 2005)

I have all the files and folders installed on the new server but I am having serious problems with the databases. I have never messed with databases but from what I read it is suppose to be easy. I have exported the databases from my old site, saved them on my computer and tried importing them. First of all, it says it is successful with each import but none of the content is showing up on the site. I thought this was suppose to be it. Can anybody help me?


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Can you supply more details so we can help you out. Are you using SQL, what language are the web pages written in? They may be hard coded to a certain server. Are you using IIS or Apache? What are you using to import the files with?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have an Apache server that usesmySQL for databases. WHen I transfer thigns it's just a simple copy-paste operation. As long as the software is isntalled everything comes up like nothing happened.


----------

